# Best Outboard Motor



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Folks I am still debating the new boat purchase and I have a dilemma. I really like the Boston Whaler 17 but I am told you have to buy it with a Mercury outboard since Brunswick Marine owns Mercury and Boston Whaler. I know I posed this question already, but am hoping to generate a little more traffic with the separate post. If I had my way about it the Whaler would have a Honda or a Yamaha. The motor the boat comes with is a 4 stroke 90 horse. Anyone that has performance data on this set up- Whaler 17 Montauk with Mercury 90 4 stroke please reply. The Whaler web site performance data is with a 60 horse- under powered for a 17 if you ask me. Those of you that run Mercury 4 strokes please tell me how they are in terms of reliability. Thanks again everybody- may be a trip in it for anyone that can come up with some useful data.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Try this person, don't know if the same motor.

http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic47326-46-1.aspx?Highlight=Mercury+90+4


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

If you dont mind - why are you dead set on a 17 Whaler? You have prevoiusly mentioned that you are looking for a boat to fish the bay (mainly). Your paying a pretty penny on a new Whaler that doesnt have live wells and doesnt do real well in skinny water. Again, for what you say you are looking to do, go look at some true flats or bay boats before you pull the trigger on that Whaler.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with Buzzbait there are alot of other boats out there that are cheaper than a whaler and most of them are better boats for the money This is our boat and I am damn proud to have it the 90 nissan runs like a champ have not had any major problems with it It's a 2001 model,great on Gas,and I can take it to the flats or 15 miles out with no problems can take 4-5 ft seas with out to much to worry about not that I go out in 4-5 ft seas but when I get caught in them I Fill Safe and thats what matters you wanted some input this is my 2 cents worth, Good luck ,


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I personally wouldnt buy a whaler. Over rated and priced. LIke stated before for the money you are going to spend on a brandnew 17 whaler you could get a really nice bay/gulf boat that would have alot more options. 

I have a 20' proline wac. Its a 2000 and has a 2001 Mercury 150, I have had the boat since new and no problems. Its not a 4 stroke, so im not sure about the 4 strokes. Correct me if im wrong but i believe Mercury has been ranked or rated #1 on the water for the last ?? years like 10 or something. They are solid motors and very reliable. THe only other motor i would ever own would be a Yamaha. 

I also have a 16' Horn with a 93 Mercury 90 and it runs like a dream. So far (knock on wood) no problems outta it either. 

Back to your question, I would way out the options and see some other boats out there. As far as the Mercury question, my answer is Mercury or Yamaha only. Just my opinion. Goodluck and keep us posted on what you end up buying.

One more thing, If the boats max rating is a 90hp. GET A 90 HP. You can never be overpowered, but can be underpowered. When youre out there fishing and a storm pops up and you have to run that little bit of extra could be what saves you butt.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The mercury website has a performance report for the Montauk 17 with the 90 four stroke. Not too shabby. WOT is 42.8 mph but what really caught my eye was the 5.6 mpg at 4500 rpm. That is pretty impressive. That being said I would look at some other bay boats. The Key West 19 foot Bay Reef is an incredible boat. Emerald Coast sells them. Posner sells the Bay Stealth with Suzuki four strokes and the 20 foot Bay boat that Wills sells with the e-tec are really pretty boats. Any of the boats will give you a better ride than a Montauk and probably for less money.


----------



## pj920 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a lot of experience with hondas so I will throw in my 2 cents on those. When I was in NY we had 6 25' boats with twin 225hp hondas. They were brand new and when I transfered two years later each outboard had just over 3000 hours. We never replaced a powerhead just a couple of lower units from hitting railroad ties in the harbor. When I went to SC we had four boats, three with the 225's and one with a 115, all hondas. In three years time, and half the hours of what I did in NY, we replaced 50% of the outboards. The 115 only had about 800 hrs. I imagine the hondas run better in cold water? 



Drive down the waterway, at least the ones I have been around and the # of Yamaha's you see is twice that of others. And for what its worth, finding a service center for Hondas is becoming scarce.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

This is Bob at Emerald Coast Marine. We just got a new shipment of Key West Boats. All KWB are unsinkable!! There is a new model called 176 Bay Reef w/ F115 Yamaha, min-kota rip tide TM, bim top,casting seat. This boat can be used in Bay/Gulf. Come in and Just LOOK!!! You will NOT be sorry. We even have a video of one cut in half with a motor running. This is a new hull design with a deeper V and higher sides. great running boat! Call me at 850-456-8196 for possible demo.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

2 more cents on Mercury, I've had several and they have been near flawless. Currently have a 200 saltwater on a 22' Proline and a 25 4-stroke on a 16' Tracker. 200 is a 2002 and the 25 is a 2007.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Why pay for the whaler????? other boats are just as good and less expensive. Yamaha seems to be the best in my opinion with Suzuki a good choice also.:usaflag


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

I owned a 2005 17 montauk with a 90 merc 4 stroke .The boat cant be beat, as rugged as the come. the hull isaperfect blend of a firm ride and sea kindly preformance. however it is a small boat and will only fish 2 people.the motor however was way to heavy for the boat,constant linkage problems and after 200 hrs a rough idle and low rpm issues that i couldnt fix. the boat was very fuel efficiant ,run and fish hard all day and never burnt more than 15 gals .I fished all the nearshore structure on seas2 ft.3 ft seas got a little iffy.I thinka 17 cape horn would be a better bet for that class. I also thiink 25k is a lot of money for a small 17.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude that Montauk will beat your teeth out might as well save some money and buy a Carolina Skiff not as finished out but they are pretty much indestructable plus you can get a Yammy on the back. Seriously look around there are a ton of boats out there and save yourself some money. All of the companies are building good motors now personally I would go with the 4 stroke Yamaha but it is really personal preference.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sticking to your questionof "Best Outboard Motor" the answer is Yamaha.

As far as a Whaler goes, that is up to you. Personally, I love my Key West.

If you haven't gone to look at them, do so before you buy the Whaler. Like a previous poster stated, they have a new 1760 Bay boat that looks awesome.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You will find openions all over the place on what is better. I actually hate these threads.



But go look at a Key West 17. It's a well built boat. I've cut a few holes in them so I know what's behind the gellcoat.



It's a lot of bot for the size and it would serve you well.

Lot's cheaper than a Whaler too.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Which one is the new Key West>?(inshore model) 

http://www.keywestboatsinc.com/catalog.html


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

fishermon... Go [back to home page] on Key West [model 176 Bay reef]


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the one Bob is talking about.



http://www.keywestboatsinc.com/boats/176br.html



I remember you have a length limit for your garage. This on is 17ft-7inw/ 7ft-4in beam



This one is 17ft- 2in w/ 6ft-10in beam



http://www.keywestboatsinc.com/boats/1720cc.html


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Yamaha 4 stroke hands down.. have owned 4.. had 590hrs on a 150, 1000hrs on a 225, and my current boat has 600hrs on each 150.. all these hours and NOT A HICCUP.. NOT 1!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That new key west is a sweet looking boat! I owned the 196 bay reef but I understand now that you have a size restriction. I honestly don't think you can do any better than that boat rigged with the four stoke 115. It looks like it has plenty of freeboard to take on the gulf if you pick your days. I sure loved my 196. If you can swing it that is one outstanding boat. I looked at the new ones at Emerald Coast and the new gelcoat colors make the boat really stand out.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *401 Cay (9/4/2008)*Yamaha 4 stroke hands down.. have owned 4.. had 590hrs on a 150, 1000hrs on a 225, and my current boat has 600hrs on each 150.. all these hours and NOT A HICCUP.. NOT 1!!


Same for me. I got probably 600-700 hours on my 115 4 stroke and its still goin strong. Yamaha is a great choice


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

When it comes to outboard motors,I'vehad pretty much hadall the different makes andmodelsover my 40 years of freshwater and saltwater fishing and diving.

I have to say hands down, Mercury Verado Four Stroke is myall time favorite. (My second choice would be Yamaha.)

I currently have a Verado 250 with 360 hours on a 24' Sea Pro.

Super quiet, dependable, easy to self service, and super fuel efficient.

4 MPG @ 25 MPH running at3000 RPMs

3 MPG @33 MPH running at 3750 RPMs

2 MPG @ 42 MPH running at 4750 RPMs

1.4 MPG @ 48 MPH running at 5660 RPMs (Top End @ WOT)

These numberswere recorded justafterthe300hourtune-up, runningin Choctawhatchee Bay with a slight chop.

Good luck with your new engine selection. You won't go wrong with any of the new Yamaha, Honda or Suzukis four strokes as well.

CaptRick

Emerald Coast Reef Assn - Reef Reseacher

"BuildingA Better Bottom"

Niceville,Florida


----------



## treedog (Nov 14, 2007)

i own a 17ft whaler . 90 optimax saltwater. i fished the boat so many times out 31 to 46 miles on good days. the reason you pay for it is because it rides as good as a 23footer. its a lifetime boat with no problems. i own a large boats thats a headache ever other day


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Just FYI

On the motor selection check for promo's on warranty and interest rates, I saw somewhere that honda had a 4.9% interest rate promo going on.

in my opinion the 17 size bay boat is too small for running open water in any windy/choppy stuff. On a windy day you won't take off from Innerarity and run to the top end of Perdido Bay but once.

and

some year models 17KW rigged with 4 strokes had a low scupper/wet deck problem, if your looking used MAKE SURE you don't get one of these. I'm sure KW corrected the issue on newer models. The ones with the problem were designed for 2 stokes on the transom, and when they rigged the heavier 4 strokes the transom was sitting too low for the scuppers

here is a 19 KW

http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=181039&posts=18

Have you looked @ Blazer Bay?





don't get into a big hurry, take all the time you need to do the point,counter point to make your decision


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm at work soI must be brief, andI thank you all very much for the replies and PM's. X-Shark is right- my prime limiting factor is a 20 by 20 garage where the boat must be stored. I thought the Whaler would be the best choice for that space.I have looked at the Key Wests and I liked them, also the Carolina Skiffs.I just thought the Whaler was probably the best choice. Once again, space limit is primary factor. Thanks for the opinions everyone. Keep 'em coming! A decision does not have to be made before Spring 2009.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Well now this has turned into a pissing match. This is better than that blah blah blah..Look its your thousands of dollars you are spending and your the one that has to drive, wash, and maintaine the boat so if you want to waste a few thousand extra dollars for a boat that doesnt have the options that some cheaper boats have then go for it. As far as the question on motors go, I would say a mercury or yamaha. Nothing else. Those are the two best motors on the water. Check some other boats out before you are set on that one and i think you will be supprised how many different makes there are that will fit in your space. You cant park the boat in your backyard?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I would invest in a good boat cover before I let my garage dictate the size of the boat I purchased.. If you are limited by HOA or otherwise then I understand your dillema.. If you like the whalers you should look at the smaller Edgewaters and Mckee craft.. hey, buy the boat YOU want.. dont be swayed because people think a brand is overpriced... Sea trial a few different makes and quality levels, and in the end if you like the whaler then by all means thats the boat you should buy.. Also you should look into getting a whaler ordered with no motor if you dont want a merc.. dont let the dealer choose your motor for you.. people order lots of boats without power and have their preference put on it.. You seem to have the time to order one. Good luck to you!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Well now this has turned into a pissing match.




Always does with these type questions





> If you are limited by HOA or otherwise then I understand your dillema.




He is.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *401 Cay (9/5/2008)*I would invest in a good boat cover before I let my garage dictate the size of the boat I purchased.. If you are limited by HOA or otherwise then I understand your dillema.. If you like the whalers you should look at the smaller Edgewaters and Mckee craft.. hey, buy the boat YOU want.. dont be swayed because people think a brand is overpriced... Sea trial a few different makes and quality levels, and in the end if you like the whaler then by all means thats the boat you should buy.. Also you should look into getting a whaler ordered with no motor if you dont want a merc.. dont let the dealer choose your motor for you.. people order lots of boats without power and have their preference put on it.. You seem to have the time to order one. Good luck to you!


That won't work Whalers cannot leave the factory without a Mercury on the back of it. I don't even think dealers can switch them out before they are sold. Same with Contender they are all factory rigged with Yamaha.


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Start here for info on the Honda. http://www.honda-marine.com/modelDetail.aspx?modelGroup=BF90EFI

Both are GREAT motors and I would go with the one that has the best dealer support the closest to ya .

But I am Partial to the Honda because , it's a Honda.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Look at the Key West before buying a Whaler, more boat, better construction and a smarter way to spend your money. As far as motors, I have owned Mercury, Yamahas and Evinrudes. Never, repeat never had an issue with any motor I've owned. At the moment my favorite is the Evinrude E-Tec. 

The only thing I have bad to say about outboards is the cost for servicing (oil chg, and such) for the Yamaha 4-stksthat I owned.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone who took the time to offer feedback. Stay tuned. I'll post when I make the purchase or if I have any more questions. That's not to say don't post on this thread- opinions still welcome.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and go see Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine...the Key West boats matched up with a Yamaha is a nice entry line of boats..or go see Jack at Will's Marine to look at the ETEC engines.. 

I am a Maverick/Hewes/Pathfinder guy myself.. if you want to fish on a Maverick Master Angler, just let me know.

Capt. Tony Eddins fishes out of a Pathfinder and loves it, Capt.'s Eric Holtsman and Rick Harris both love their respective Hewes...just depends on what kind of fishing/running you plan to do.

As for motors, over the years, I have had 4 Yamahas personally and they have all been great engines... 

At work, we had a set of twin 150 Yamahas that had around 4000 hours on them before one of them died, the other was still running strong...now we have a new set of 200 HPDI's, phenomenal motors...

We also have two of the new ETEC engines, and they have been great, the 115 especially, doesn't burn any fuel, just keeps on running..

So there you go, that's my twenty years of experience and two cents....have fun and test drive a lot of boats on the water before you buy.... whatever you do, don't let them underpower your boat... it's hard on your motor over the long run...Good luck!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Captain Bob. I agree about the under powering- my approach is whatever it's rated for is what it needs to have on it. Kenny at ECM is a friend and I have been to see him and may end up buying from him. I fished a 24 Pathfinder in Venice this year and it was awesome, but aint no way it's going to fit in my 20 by 20 garage, which is where I want to keep my boat. Let me know if you have any ideas for off site storage.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *mdrobe2 (9/10/2008)*Let me know if you have any ideas for off site storage.


Kenny was talking about renting space at ECM.


----------

